

Why MicroISV's Fail to Sell - jim_lawless
http://www.47hats.com/2010/01/why-microisvs-fail-to-sell-2/

======
patio11
Most of what Bob says here is extraordinarily good advice, and goes for you
whether you're selling software, a subscription service, or whatever. I've
always been skeptical of one bit of it though:

 _Not being able to find a physical address, telephone number and business
name within one click of the home page is a deal breaker for me when shopping
for software: most people feel the same._

I trust Bob's gut right to the colon, but I need data to trust his gut after
it, and he doesn't have it. Empirically, I sell to plenty of people without
any of these things.

(Incidentally, the trouble with putting these trust signifiers one click from
the home page is that normal users don't really care about any link from the
home page aside from the ones which let them complete goals. If you're going
to have a home number in the hopes of motivating people to believe you are a
Real, Trustworthy Business, then put the thing prominently by decision points
like your buy button.)

~~~
DenisM
Sounds like you can easily test it - $20/mail address, $100/month virtual
secretary to pick up the phone and "take notes to pass to the engineering
team".

